# Sewing machine needles for seniors?



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there such a thing? I'm having a hard time threading that thing!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have never used them..

http://store.quilting-warehouse.com/notions-needles---pins-machine-needles-selfthreading.html


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have some--they belonged to my grandmother. When she started having trouble, I got her a whole bunch. They worked out pretty well for her. I think Schmetz is the only maker though. I got them for her at Joanns. The package is marked 705.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Does your machine have a built-in needle threader? I had never used mine, until recently when my eyes just don't wish to cooperate! I also bought a few $$ store reading glasses to keep in my sewing room...that helps too!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Something that helps my senior eyes in threading machine needles, hold a piece of white paper behind the needle when using darker threads; a darker paper when using light threads. It helps you see the hole so much better!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am blind in one eye and I was told about the paper. It does help. BUT I think I should check into those self threading ones. I sew all the time and some days are worse than others and I have no reason. I do know my OTT light is worth it's weight in gold!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have some of the _Schmetz 705 Handicap_ needles. I found out about them by accident when I stuck one in my treadle and tried to use it.
I found that I unthreaded it as many times as I threaded it.

At 59 with old eyes I find that a soft back light or a contrasting color behind the needle works the best for me.

Joe


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have trouble too. Trying to get dark thread in the front tension I can not see it. Over head light is not enough. I bought an adjustable arm lamp to shine on it. I have not tried that yet but bound to help. Old Pfaff. 

Mom used a piece on white paper on he machine. I wastrying a flash light. On the tension I have to use both hand to do it. Just made that way. I was usig a magnifing glass to thread it before I got the cataract out. That has helped. 

I should see in the sewing shop has those needles or a threader. I am 80 . Some times just not aiming good I think.


----------

